#ubuntu-sa 2011-08-05
<aLHzen]]Mtem{{> .الســــــــــــــلام عليــــــــــــــــم
<aLHzen]]Mtem{{> ubuntulog_
#ubuntu-sa 2011-08-06
<locodir-user> salam
#ubuntu-sa 2015-07-31
<Guest63056> hello
